
Microsoft's new mantra: CEO Satya Nadella on 'intelligent cloud' - rbanffy
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-intelligent-cloud-build-2017-2017-5
======
lithos
I'm amazed that they can say "your data always with you", and mean " your data
trapped behind our proprietary apps"

